# Bankstel , salon en waar poot je dat neer?



## eno2

Nederlanders kopen een bankstel, Vlamingen een salon. Tot zover niets ernstig. Maar waar poot je dat neer?
In een zitkamer, wat een huiskamer is, of een woonkamer is. Maar een salon is ook een zitkamer voor de Vlamingen, zegt Van Dale. Plaatsen Vlamingen dan hun nieuw aangekocht salon in een salon?



> Salon:
> 2 BE zithoek ,* zitkamer*
> 3 BE bankstel


DVD online


----------



## Peterdg

Vlamingen plaatsen hun salon in de living, of, als het een ouder huis is waar er twee aparte ruimtes zijn, wordt *het *salon in *de* salon gezet en de tafel met stoelen in de eetkamer.

Enfin, zo gaat het toch bij ons.


----------



## eno2

Het salon wordt in de salon gezet, ik ga akkoord.
De salon is het gedeelte van de living waar het salon staat. Van Dale noemt dat 





> 2 salon BE "de zithoek"


Het andere gedeelte van de living zijnde:  de meer plechtige eetruimte  (naast de meer alledaagse eetruimte van de keuken).
Maar: Van Dale legt ons verschil tussen HET  en DE  salon niet uit, geeft gewoon de twee goed.

En bij de Nederlandse betekenis van salon  met als definitie


> grote, fraai gemeubileerde kamer, m.n. als ontvangstkamer= pronkkamer, mooie kamer


, staat één enkel voorbeeld, een citaat van Hugo Claus:


> «Leo had een oliekachel en een bed geplaatst in *de* salon.»


.
Hugo Claus zou hier de Nederlandse betekenis gebruikt hebben van de salon...


----------



## Peterdg

Mijn verhouding met "salon" is nogal, laten we zeggen, ingewikkeld (en waarschijnlijk weinig coherent).

In mijn voorbeeld hierboven heb ik enkel "het salon" gebruikt om onderscheid te maken tussen de meubels ("de salon") en de kamer ("het salon"). Wanneer dat niet nodig is, zal ik, zoals Claus, ook "de salon" zeggen wanneer ik de kamer bedoel. Waar is pa? Hij zit in de salon.

MAAR: voor mij is het "het kapsalon" (de ruimte waar de kapper zijn beroep uitoefent, en niet de vettige snack die in Nederland enige bekendheid geniet). In Nederland daarentegen zegt men blijkbaar wel "de kapsalon" voor die ruimte.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> In mijn voorbeeld hierboven heb ik enkel "het salon" gebruikt om onderscheid te maken tussen de meubels ("de salon") en de kamer ("het salon").


?
Oei.
Hierboven zei je:


Peterdg said:


> Vlamingen plaatsen hun salon in de living, of, als het een ouder huis is waar er twee aparte ruimtes zijn, wordt *het *salon in *de* salon gezet en de tafel met stoelen in de eetkamer.


 Meubels= het salon
kamer = de salon



Peterdg said:


> Wanneer dat niet nodig is, zal ik, zoals Claus, ook "de salon" zeggen wanneer ik de kamer bedoel. Waar is pa? Hij zit in de salon.


Ja. Pa zit in de salon is Pa is in de salonruimte. Maar natuurlijk zit hij negen kansen op tien ook daadwerkelijk in het salon te zitten (het bankstel). Verschillende betekenissen van zitten, verschillende betekenissen van salon.

Voor wat Claus betreft, vind ik het eigenlijk onzeker of hij de de Nederlandse of de Vlaamse betekenis gebruikte. Hij speelde natuurlijk graag met dat soort dubbelzinnigheden (en de onbekendheid van veel Vlamingen daarmee). . Eigenlijk valt het zonder context niet uit te maken. Met context misschien ook niet. Je zou er moeten achter komen of het salon van Leo een afzonderlijke ruimte was met enkel een zithoek  of de Nederlandse fraai gemeubileerde kamer.  Ik denk de Belgische variant, eigenlijk.  Verwonderd dus dat VD het gebruikt voor de Nederlandse. 



> MAAR: voor mij is het "het kapsalon" (de ruimte waar de kapper zijn beroep uitoefent, en niet de vettige snack die in Nederland enige bekendheid geniet). In Nederland daarentegen zegt men blijkbaar wel "de kapsalon" voor die ruimte.


 Ik zeg ook altijd 'het kapsalon'.
Die vettige snack kende ik niet. [calorierijke snack bestaande uit frieten, shoarma, sla, knoflooksaus en gesmolten kaas]. Van Dale geeft het en de kapsalon.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Oei.
> Hierboven zei je:


Het is te laat


----------



## eno2

Het is  een kluwen. Ik ben dan nog onledig met de vertaling van die warrige terminologie.
Salon (mobilier de salon)
Bankstel in het Spaans schijnt juego de casa te zijn.


----------



## eno2

Ik kreeg het woord Tresillo aangereikt voor bankstel. . 

Om op het Nederlands terug te komen: de Nederlanders hebben het gemakkelijk met 'salon'. Voor hen is dat een pronkkamer. 
Voor Vlamingen is het (steeds volgens Van Dale): 

zithoek, zitkamer of bankstel, living ,  huiskamer, woonkamer of zitkamerameublement.


----------

